# Stained Wheels



## alu187 (Oct 11, 2004)

Need help to clean the wheels on my M3. I bought this car used and it seems like the two front wheels are stained with brake dust or they are discolored. I have used detergent as well as simple green to scrub the rim but they seemed to be ineffective. Please advice on what to use to clean out the stains. 

Please see the attached picture. The clean ones are my rear wheels.


----------



## Slowin_Fastout (Aug 2, 2004)

BlueMagic mag wheel polish.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

~One mans opinion / observations~

Most modem automotive wheels have a painted aluminium base with two or three clear coats applied and are subjected to similar type contaminants as the paint film surface, including acid rain, airborne pollutants, alkaline water as well as road tar debris. Treat the finish of painted wheels as you would the paint finish of the vehicle

Clean, properly conditioned wheels, tyres and fender wells greatly enhance the overall appearance of your vehicle. Today's wheels come in a variety of materials and finishes. Clean one wheel at a time, wash wheels and wheel-wells before the rest of the vehicle to avoid dirt and etc. coming into contact to newly washed surfaces.

Polished (Clear coat) Wheels:
Remove imbedded brake dust with detailer’s clay, use a 100% acid-free wheel cleaner to remove surface brake dust, agitate with a boars hair wheel brush and rinse off with low pressure water, apply a citrus based cleaner to the surface, rinse off and dry thoroughly and then apply a polymer (Wheel Wax) for protection 

PS: I would try to avoid Simple Green around aluminum, as it tends to discolour it 

~Hope this helps~

Knowledge unshared is experience wasted
justadumbarchitect / so I question everything/ Jon


----------



## jonw440 (Oct 6, 2004)

I would first remove one wheel/tire off the car. You can do a better job cleaning everyware with the rim off the car.Then use a wheel cleaner to remove the brake dust that you can. Next I would use detailing clay to remove the remaining embedded brake dust.
Finally I would use Klasse All In One to further clean the wheel plus it is the best defense against recurring staining.
P21S Wheel Cleaner
Sonus Detailing Clay
Klasse All In One
Here is a good article on cleaning wheels and tires.
Detailing Wheels and Tires
Hope this helps
Jon
How about some after pictures when your done.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I use Meguiar's Hot Rims ... I spray it on, leave it on for a few minutes, then use a wheel brush to scrub it in and then I spray it thoroughly with a hose to wash it off.

It is awesome stuff ... I've tried many different things on my wife's volvo truck and my old Bimmer's sports wheels which used to get VERY dirty with baked in brake dust ... it was the only stuff that could clean them


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Another vote for Klasse All in One. It has removed small brake dust stains from my wheels that other wheel cleaners couldn't. From what I know about the product it is not abrasive either, so the clearcoat on the wheels won't be damaged.

Plus, when you're done cleaning your wheels with it, you can use it for its primary purpose, which is to wax your car. :thumbup:


----------



## ///MDex (Dec 11, 2003)

PhilH said:


> Another vote for Klasse All in One. It has removed small brake dust stains from my wheels that other wheel cleaners couldn't. From what I know about the product it is not abrasive either, so the clearcoat on the wheels won't be damaged.


I'd also recommend taking off each wheel to do this work:

1. Remove wheel
2. Wash thoroughly with dishwashing saop and water
3. Clay the wheel - yes, it make a tremendous difference
4. Rewash the wheel
5. Clean with Klasse AIO
6. Apply several layers of Klasse SG

It seems like a large task up front, but you'll love the results when you are done, and keeping them beautiful moving forward will be much much easier.

Re: Klasse AIO: Exactly. No abrasives, just chemical cleaners. After AIO, apply several (subjective to each man; I did 5) layers of the Klasee Sealant Glaze aka Klasse SG. The protection it offers allows brake dust to easliy be removed (read: doesn't attach and stain)

I never use wheel cleaners; only my standard wash water of Meguiars Gold car wash soap and water, plus a swipe or two with a sponge, and everything is sparkling clean again.

HTH


----------

